

Ex-Digg Engineers Launch “Well,” A Social List-Making App - JRutherford
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/27/wells-social-list-making-app-thinks-outside-the-to-do/

======
samstave
This is actually a really interesting idea. While it appears (from the vid) to
be really "to-do" listy... the concept that sparked it "why dont I know all
the things my friends want to do?" is a powerful base...

I have a range of lists for things i recommend to people: best date places,
best dance spots, best bathroom, etc...

This is something inherently social and as long as the UX is great will be
really popular.

